# Cryptocoryne bullosa - The Giant



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

The giant of the C. bullosa

As you can see from the picture, it is more than 1ft tall.









This giant C. bullosa should be a nice crypt for the background.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW!
Do all bullosa grow this big or is this a specific local variant that is this size? Either way, do you know where I can get some!!!!! It'd look great with some large swords in one of my tanks...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Should be this variant, i have them for month and they are still big.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I need to go to Singapore again that's all there is to it.

Holy crap.

Maybe I should just move there. The numbert of Crypts one finds in the fivers and ponds of Canada is really quite small.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi rs79, welcome to singapore.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,

Seems like there's the season for collecting in Sarawak... 

Do you possibly have a pic of the habitat? I've seen bullosa of this size before (from well-known locality) but this seems to have grown in less current than most stands.

More and more people seem to have success with cultivating this species. However, I doubt it will ever be a suitable general aquarium plant...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Kai, Nope i do not have the habitat picture.


----------

